# Rolled oats? Barley? For milker



## Blue Dog Farms (Aug 25, 2011)

I milk once a day and give beet pulp at the stand. Today I saw rolled oats and Barley and was wondering if it would be benificial to add that to the beet pulp for her. I dont want to over grain her but want to keep her conditioning up. Im new to milking and some what new to the goats also so any advice is as always helpful. Anything else that i could maybe add to the beet pulp in the morning? Thanks!


----------



## Hobby Farm (Aug 25, 2011)

I feed mine a mixture of beet pulp(7%), oats(37%), barley(37%), corn(9%), and BOSS(9%) and they are doing great.  So I would say it would okay to add.  Barley is kinda expensive.


----------



## WHFarms (Aug 25, 2011)

Now I have tons and TONS of beet pulp as my dear boyfriend decided to buy six bags of it when I said my horse needed some for weight control over the winter.  Well needless to say I still have 5.5 bags of it!  When feeding it to the gelding, I soak the beet pulp overnight to make sure it swells prior to him eating it.  Is this the same way you feed it to a goat?  I would assume (perhaps incorrectly) that you can't give it to them dry...  sooo confused!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Aug 25, 2011)

While some people say you can give it to goats dry, I soak mine for the horse and the goats. When I got my lamanchas they were eating it dry daily and where fine, but I prefer to soak it. I just makes since that if its going to swell its better to swell outside the body, but thats just my opion.  H.F. do you use rolled oats and barley?


----------



## kstaven (Aug 25, 2011)

Personally ... I soak anything that can swell when soaked.


----------

